# Troon tugs



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*RED COUNTESS, RED EMPRESS & RED DUCHESS * moored at Troon.


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

Troon tugs
Paddle Tug Walney 
Registered Barrow on Furness 
Owned By LMS Railway
ALBATROSS 1923
TROON was my home town


----------

